# Kent Stallions



## rachaelv2005 (2 October 2008)

As said in a previous post, I am looking to breed from my mare next week but would like a natural cover ing hence am looking for a stallion locally to myself in Kent.  Undecided on breed yet , to go for a native to complement my large irish hunter mare or perhaps warmblood to breed a bit more movement into her offspring, however im findin it difficult to locate any breeders close by, any one know of any in my area?  (Have had a look at all the usual websites  )
cheers in advance


----------



## ASM2 (2 October 2008)

try this link:

http://www.sporthorsegb.co.uk/stallions/graded_stall.htm

can't see Kent listed but may be some in counties bordering you. good luck


----------



## rachaelv2005 (2 October 2008)

Thats the problem I had! No stallions in Kent    How rude!


----------



## JoBo (2 October 2008)

This is who our ID mare is in foal too, he has a wonderful personality, and the photo doesnt do him justice, he really is a stunner.  Oh and he is in Kent.

http://www.equinesoutheast.co.uk/horsesstud.htm


----------



## juliehannah58 (2 October 2008)

If you can stretch to east sussex look at www.lowernewbarn.co.uk, super connie stallion or flashy sport horses.


----------



## tagalog (2 October 2008)

isn't Hobgoblin Stud in Kent?


----------



## timmy1977 (3 October 2008)

Tony fraizer in ashford has a couple of nice stallions, one called zenturio who is south african and i believe used to jump grand prixs and an irish stallion called findon four leaf who jumps 1.40 opens i think. i have one but hes not going to be covering until next year. caroline phillips has some stallions at stud uk euro near canterbury, havnt seen much of them though so not sure how good they are.


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

Thanks Timo! Yes Im familiar with Caroline as a friend of mine has one of hers and shes a local girl. Im not familiar with Tony Fraizer?
Irish sounds good. Do you have any more details?


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

Yes, Ive seen this one online and did think the pictures werent all that good, thats why its so good to have a recommendation by word of mouth, so I think I may well go and have a butchers!!!


----------



## springfallstud (3 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
isn't Hobgoblin Stud in Kent? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No they are in Sussex

Dont you think it is a little late to be covering a mare now  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 surely you would be better waiting til March time, the weather and grass would be better for a new foal the following year, if she takes (i suspect she wouldnt this late in the season) a Sept foal is very late and you would enjoy a spring baby more aswell i am sure


----------



## timmy1977 (3 October 2008)

tony is john bunyans partner, john is an ex international showjumper i can get his telephone number for you if you would like?


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

Sorry   that post should read next year!! planning on having her swabbed February and covered soon after that!


----------



## springfallstud (3 October 2008)

LOL oh thats good, didnt mean to sound rude but i did think it was a little late! Good luck


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

aaaaah, ok I know of John Bunyan  Thanks a telephone number would be good Thanks. Is their specialty primarily SJ  ?


----------



## timmy1977 (3 October 2008)

thought it sounded a bit strange to be covering this late, he would definately be a good option for next year if you want a stallion in kent though.


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

Just had a look at that website, I was familiar with Fear Bui and have heard lots of good things about him, the Holsteiner is gorgeous but at 17.2 with my 17h mare I fear I would be breeding a Monster!! 
I know there is a lovely palamino nearby but am conscious that as showing would be primarily what I would want to be doing, I should be thinking about the chances she may throw a palamino


----------



## sallyf (3 October 2008)

Depending on what you are looking for my friend has this stallion standing in kent he is only small though 14.2 or 3 i think.
Should be avaliable AI next year though.
http://www.murraybrookstud.co.uk/3.html


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

Yes, is this Pams stallion, he is beautiful but a bit fine for what Im looking for. I know she has had mares covered by a lovely TB which I was interested in but he may be a bit far from me.
Thanks for that, its such a minefield and I so want to do this right!!


----------



## sallyf (3 October 2008)

Yes he is Pams stallion and the TB stallion she has used and is using again next year is mine.
Small world
BTW we are Cambridge so not that far


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

Lol, I think I have had the benefit of your advice before Sally, and thanks your boy is beautiful!! As I would like natural covering i was just a bit concerned about travelling and the stress factor on my mare although I guess its not such a big issue as my mare is vry relaxed and straightforward.


----------



## sallyf (3 October 2008)

I wouldnt worry about the travelling if she is a relaxed sort of horse and used to travelling.
We had 3 mares travel all the way up from Devon to us this year and home again with no problems.
In fact when we were in Devon we had a mare come over from Jersey and she got home no bother and produced a foal.
The thing is that many many TB mares travel all over to France, Germany and Ireland with no problems at all.
If she was stressy i would be more concerned.
But 2-3 hrs is pretty much the norm these days so i wouldnt worry.
Pick the stallion that suits what you want to breed and the mare rather than going for something because it is local and will do.
That would be selling both you and the mare short.


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

Thats a really good point and thankyou.  There are just so many stallions and as this is my first time and my mare is everything to me I want to do it with as little fuss as possible to ensure she is safe and happy. Perhaps I worry too much!!


----------



## sallyf (3 October 2008)

No you definately arnt worrying too much that is for sure and it is obvious that you only want whats best for your girl.
There is a huge variation out there and some studs look after mares better than others as you will no doubt realise after reading many posts on here.
You only have to read about the experiences that people like Luckilotti had which was just awful.
Be sure to send your mare to a stud were people can recommend how she will be looked after some of the very large studs have 20 or 30 mares in a field together which you might not like (i certainly wouldnt like it) but then on the other hand a very small stud that perphaps only offers natural cover may not have the experience to deal with some other minor little problems that might occur.
It is very difficult and you have to strike a happy medium to suit you and your horse.


----------



## juliehannah58 (3 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Just had a look at that website, I was familiar with Fear Bui and have heard lots of good things about him, the Holsteiner is gorgeous but at 17.2 with my 17h mare I fear I would be breeding a Monster!!  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Fear Bui is gorgeous, a legend! He is such a sweetie too. He always throws big and with a 17hh mare you'd almost certainly get a horse well over 16hh. For a 'pony' (although he is more of a little horse!) he has incredible results at producing successful horse offspring! 

I have a mare in foal to My O My, the Holsteiner 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He IS gorgeous! Jaw dropping presence and actually so far his stock hasn't inherited his size, one of his most successful so far is Gorgeous Gordon who is only a tiddly 15.3hh! 

They are all lovely boys, I know them all personally and have ridden a few too. Jingle the coloured is super natured and is currently competing BD, jumped upto 1.10m and he's only a baby


----------



## LynneB (3 October 2008)

I have never heard of My Oh My but just searched him out and he IS gorgeous!  I will certainly keep him in mind for my Holstein mare for next season, love the look of his offspring too, many thanks!


----------



## volatis (3 October 2008)

Very wise words from Sally there. Which ever stud you use, make sure they are recommended to you, as i have vowed never ever to send a mare away again. Too many bad experiences with mares coming home looking very poor and/or not in foal


----------



## LynneB (3 October 2008)

can't spell him either apparently, sorry My o My!!


----------



## juliehannah58 (3 October 2008)

And i tell you what, honestly! The photo's do him no justice, he is 100 times more impressive in the flesh. 

I am half and half whether to sell my mare that is expecting to him due to a promotion at work but I soooo want to see this baby!! (She is Hanovarian by Amerigo Vespucci)


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

LOl JH   just PM'd you asking you exactly that!! You must be phsycic


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

with that in mind I guess there are pros for AI even though I was sure I wanted  Elysia covered naturally. I have a very good vet but apparently if he performs the AI there is only a 30% chance conception would be successful???


----------



## sallyf (3 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
with that in mind I guess there are pros for AI even though I was sure I wanted  Elysia covered naturally. I have a very good vet but apparently if he performs the AI there is only a 30% chance conception would be successful??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

That would suggest that he isnt a very good AI vet then  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as the figures should be a good deal higher than that.


----------



## rachaelv2005 (3 October 2008)

Well when he expalined the process it sounded like a very exact science and you may be right, although he is a fab vet in general, his strenths may not lie in this field......Heelp!!! Im getting even more confused


----------



## LynneB (3 October 2008)

I realise I have been extremely lucky but my 3 year old was put in foal this year, via AI and took first time.  My holstein took 2nd time trying and this is her first foal too.   There are very few people I would trust with either of my horses but I am very fortunate to have them at a stud I trust with a great ai technician.
Thanks for the info JH, the mare I am thinking of for him has Cardino/Lord lines with Ladykiller already in the sire and dam lines plus Landgraff so I think would be a good match as long as it is ok genetically. (I am really new to breeding so still learning re lines and mixing them etc)  Now off to search for a nice Trakehner stallion for my filly for next year, if only man shopping was as fun and interesting!


----------



## sallyf (3 October 2008)

It does involve regular scanning and having a vet that can try and second guess when a mare should ovulate as timing is crucial but if you are using semen based in England and the mare comes on quicker than anticipated there is always the option to drive to the stud and collect it the day it is needed .
Gives an even better chance as well.


----------



## volatis (3 October 2008)

foxtrot, with a good AI vet, the percentage chance of success rate should be as good as natural covering. 30% would be very low indeed


----------

